# Amplificador Hexfet-60 (de Elektor) oscilando



## lucalorito (Feb 17, 2011)

lucalorito dijo:


> Hola..aquí les traigo el último amplificador que he montado..se trata del publicado en Elektor como amplificador 65W a 8Ω ó 104 a 4Ω..los dispositivos de salida son dos hexfet irf9540 y irf540..los pares diferenciales de la entrada estan apareados al máximo y acoplados térmicamente.
> La idea es hacerme otras dos más para un sistema de altavoces en activo de tres vías..estos cuatro amplificarían medios y agudos (potencia de sobra para uso donéstico)..la de bajos sería una de 300-400W que aún no tengo decidido.Por cierto el sonido que saca es estupendo al menos en las pruebas iniciales en el laboratorio.
> Les dejo el link con los esquemas.
> http://users.otenet.gr/~ATHSAM/power_amplifier_65w_hexfet_eng.htm


 

Vuelvo a hablar de este ampli para decir que no lo recomiendo para nada...aunque en el primero que armé y probé el sonido era muy bueno, más tarde descubrí que a la media hora comenzaba a oscilar, no habiendo forma humana de detenerlo...con la segunda unidad esto ya sucedió desde el principio.
Leyendo por internet sobre este proyecto, me encuentro que hasta el diseñador de Elektor (Tony Guisbert) comenta los problemas inherentes al mismo..probé las modificaciones que apuntaban para solventar el problema, pero todo fué en vano.
Lo dicho..muy mal para Elektor que publica algo que a priori ya saben que no va a funcionar bien.
Creo que era de ley que admitiera el fracaso mío y del diseño.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 17, 2011)

HOLA lucalorito. Lastima lo de tu amplificador. Bueno veamos si podemos resolverlo no? para eso los foros.
Comentanos si utilizaste el circuito de ELEKTOR o el de SAM (no parecen los mismos). 
O la revista de la que sacaste el diagrama. 

Por orto lado, cuales son las oscilaciones y donde (semiconductor) las mides.

espero que resuelvas el problema parece un muy buen diseño!

saludos y suerte

juan Jose

PD: te paso una nota que sacó elektor alla por el año 1984 sobre algunos detalles de materiales y construccion de un amplificador que denominaron CRESCENDO. NO es el mismo que armaste tu pero los problemas fueron similares. Por ahi si lo que indican no lo probaste y tienes la posibilidad de hacerlo quien sabe, tal vez resuelves.


----------



## lucalorito (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola..el crescendo lo armé en aquella época (varios) y siempre me funcionó de maravilla..las oscilaciones no se "miden" se oyen..en las páginas de Diyaudio lo explican bastante y parece que no es fácil resolverlo..hay que hacer muchas combinaciones y yo no tengo paciencia.
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/61991-need-help-giesberts-hexfet-amp.html
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/89526-diy-hexfet-amp-total-disaster.html
Además que necesitaba cuatro unidades de estos por lo que desisto y cambio de proyecto aprovechando los componentes de este.
Saludos.
P.D. Juan José si te fijas los dos son iguales.


----------



## juanma (Feb 17, 2011)

lucalorito dijo:


> Hola..el crescendo lo armé en aquella época (varios) y siempre me funcionó de maravilla..las oscilaciones no se "miden" se oyen..en las páginas de Diyaudio lo explican bastante y parece que no es fácil resolverlo..hay que hacer muchas combinaciones y yo no tengo paciencia.
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/61991-need-help-giesberts-hexfet-amp.html
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/89526-diy-hexfet-amp-total-disaster.html
> Además que necesitaba cuatro unidades de estos por lo que desisto y cambio de proyecto aprovechando los componentes de este.
> ...



Lucalorito, lee antes y justamente te pregunte eso: *Oscila ese amplificador??
*
Antes de tirarlo proba con esto:
1- coloca el capacitor de compensacion entre base-colector de T8 y T9. (proba con 100pF)
2- si sigue igual saca los MOSFETs y cambialos por BJT. Con un par de puentes creo que podes usar una salida Sziklai. Pero por lo demas, el ampli esta bien.

Nos contas como te fue

Saludos y exitos


----------



## lucalorito (Feb 17, 2011)

Juanma..probé lo que tu dices del condensador con 50 100 y 150 pf y nada..entra en oscilación...una cosa...¿es normal un consumo mínimo por rama de 450m.a.????.
Otra cosa...¿cómo hago para usar bjt? por favor a ver si lo puedes esquematizar..más que nada por aprovechar la placa..
Gracias por tu interés y saludos para todo el foro.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola Lucalorito.
Como alternativas prueba lo sigueinte antes de desechar las placas:

1 - Cambia los 2 fusibles por resistencias bobinadas de 0,1 ohm por 5 watts. 
2 - Cambia R1 por 470 ohms, R7 y R12 por 100 ohms y coloca un par de capacitores de 33Pf entre base y colectopr de T7 y T9. (soldados directamente en la placa sin cables).
3 - Cambia R25 por 560 ohms y el trimer de 1 K por uno de muy buena marca (bourn por ejemplo) este demandará que regules vias nuevamente. 
4 - Probaste con otra fuente de alimentación. 
5 - Prueba cambiando las resistencias R31 y R34 por 22 ohms y que sean de buena calidad.

Prueba a cambiar los transistores por otra marca. 

de todas la 1 y la 5 me parece que son las que te pueden ayudar.

saludos y suerte

Juan jose


----------



## Cacho (Feb 17, 2011)

Vámonos para "Reparaciones" con el Crescendo...


----------



## crimson (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola Juan José y demás amigos, les comento que yo me acobardé con los MOSFET. Primero hice una placa que anda dando vueltas por ahí, creo que es de un serbio, con 4 pares de IRFP240 /9240 a la salida. Anduvo muy bien hasta el día de hoy. Con tan buen resultado armé la segunda, que duró 30 segundos antes de explotar mal. Hice luego dos más parecidas con un par de IRFP 240 / 9240 solamente que anduvieron bien... hasta que se me ocurrió conectarles un cable largo (15 metros más o menos), calentaron hasta que explotaron. Pero el sonido era bueno... Mi última (hasta que se me vaya la bronca) experiencia fue con un clon de Montarbo, con un par de los mismos transistores que comentaba antes. Pese a ser un circuito simple tenía un excelente sonido... por un par de minutos hasta que se (literalmente) prendió fuego. Por otro lado, arreglé un Crate de bajo con dos MOSFET a la salida con un armado no tan prolijo y de salida andaba muy bien, y en el aboral tengo dos ZKX MT500 con 2 pares de IRFP a la salida funcionando hace años... Me desconcierta, ¿me persiguen las oscilaciones? Saludos C


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 17, 2011)

Si cacho estabamos mal ubicados. gracias.
Otra cosa, este que armó Lucalorito NO es el crescendo. Aquel era con FET tipo 2SK y 2SJ creo que se denominan laterales (son encapsulado TO3) y el minicrescendo tambien pero mas chicos. 
Luego sacaron una mejora pero es con IGBT que son medio inconseguibles.
Este amplificador en realidad NO lo puedo encontrar entre mis revistas edición ESPAÑOLA pero puede ser (ya me paso varias veces) que halla salida en la edición en ingles y no en la española.

espero pueda hacer andar las placas, es una lastima porque me parece que es un buen amplificador.
4 placas de estas combinadas con la que armaste vos Minimalista (recordas) para el subgrave creo es un EQUIPAZO..
saludos

Juan Jose .


----------



## Cacho (Feb 17, 2011)

Juan Jose dijo:


> ...combinadas con la que armaste vos Minimalista (recordas) para el subgrave creo es un EQUIPAZO..


Me acuerdo...

Tengo todo ahí, a medio terminar eternamente. "Sólo" me falta acomodar todo dentro del gabinete... Una pavada 
Maldito tiempo que no tengo...

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2011)

el Crescedndo salio en el 2do 3er año de edición española, y como dice Juan Jose era con los transistores de Hiachi en encapsulado T03 al igual que el minicrescendo, el mismo es muy famoso y Elecktor que no es precisamente saber electrónica, ya que tiene un alto prestigio con esa publicación en diferentes paises como Inglaterra Francia, Alemania y varios más, fabrico estos amplis en kits, y cuando experimentaban problemas lo solucionaban nunca lo dejaron sin solución, Porque si no hubiera servido no hubieran publicado el minicrecendo, ni la edición millenium del mismo, incluso se hizo un preamplificador para el crescendo.

Creo que es el otro amplificador y si es el mismo que hablan en DIY alli dicen las correciones que hay que hacer que no son demasiadas tampoco, solo cambiar el valor de algunos componentes y los mosfet lo que llevan la letra N al final, probar eso no es nada costoso.

Lamento que no tengas paciencia, en la electrónica es fundamental la paciencia......
Mira si a ti te hubiera tocado ser quien creara la lámpara incandescente, que j*s estariamos!!!! menos mal que Thomas tubo la suficiente paciencia para llegar a lo que el habia vislumbrado y allanar todas las dificultades que se le presentaron






Este es el minicrescendo







Este es el crescendo que fue publicado en la edición de enero de 1984 en la edicion española

y si alguien lo desea tengo el articulo completo del crescendo edción millenium


----------



## lucalorito (Feb 18, 2011)

Efectivamente...el ampli del que comento no es el crescendo..me armaré de paciencia e iré haciendo todas las pruebas necesarias para intentar hacerlo "andar". Como decís, es una pena desperdiciar las placas ya que el sonido es muy bueno.
Vuelvo a poner el link por si queréis consultar.
http://users.otenet.gr/~ATHSAM/power_amplifier_65w_hexfet_eng.htm


----------



## ragaman (Feb 18, 2011)

Hola, te comento que he trabajo bastante con amplificadores con Mosfet y etapa de salida CFP, mi consejo es el siguiente:

1. Este amplificador no esta compensando en frecuencia, como dice Juanma pon un condensador de 47pF entre la base y el colector de los transistores Q7 y Q9 para así asegurar que no entre en inestabilidad.

2. al Inductor de la salida  L1 colocale  una resistencia el paralelo de 10Ω a 2W (que no sea bobinada) es muy importante esta resistencia y no se porque en el diseño original no esta , soy capas de asegurarte que si haces esto tus problemas de oscilacion desapareceran.

3. aumenta las resistencias R31 y R34 a 56ohm.

4. cambia los fusibles por resistencias te recomiento usar resistencias bobinadas de 0.2 ohm a 5W.

PD: hay varias cositas que podrias seguir mejorando, por ejemplo las resistencias R32 y R33 no deben ser resistencias bobinadas, por su efecto inductivo, podrias aumentar las resistencias R28 y R29 a 22ohm.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 18, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Me acuerdo...
> 
> Tengo todo ahí, a medio terminar eternamente. "Sólo" me falta acomodar todo dentro del gabinete... Una pavada
> Maldito tiempo que no tengo...
> ...


 
Igualmente digo!!!! será que nos estamos poniendo viejos 



ragaman dijo:


> Hola, te comento que he trabajo bastante con amplificadores con Mosfet y etapa de salida CFP, mi consejo es el siguiente:
> 
> 1. Este amplificador no esta compensando en frecuencia, como dice Juanma pon un condensador de 47pF entre la base y el colector de los transistores Q7 y Q9 para así asegurar que no entre en inestabilidad.
> 
> ...


 

Veo que no estamos tan errados, hemos propuesto mas o menos lo mismo.

Aprovecho el post para subir un artículo publicado por la misma revista en el año 1995 denominado HEXFET AMPLIFIER UPGRADE y que no es otra cosa que el amplificador que armó Lucalorito con mejoras y la mayoria coincide con las propuestas. 

saludos y suerte

Juan jose



crimson dijo:


> Hola Juan José y demás amigos, les comento que yo me acobardé con los MOSFET. Primero hice una placa que anda dando vueltas por ahí, creo que es de un serbio, con 4 pares de IRFP240 /9240 a la salida. Anduvo muy bien hasta el día de hoy. Con tan buen resultado armé la segunda, que duró 30 segundos antes de explotar mal. Hice luego dos más parecidas con un par de IRFP 240 / 9240 solamente que anduvieron bien... hasta que se me ocurrió conectarles un cable largo (15 metros más o menos), calentaron hasta que explotaron. Pero el sonido era bueno... Mi última (hasta que se me vaya la bronca) experiencia fue con un clon de Montarbo, con un par de los mismos transistores que comentaba antes. Pese a ser un circuito simple tenía un excelente sonido... por un par de minutos hasta que se (literalmente) prendió fuego. Por otro lado, arreglé un Crate de bajo con dos MOSFET a la salida con un armado no tan prolijo y de salida andaba muy bien, y en el aboral tengo dos ZKX MT500 con 2 pares de IRFP a la salida funcionando hace años... Me desconcierta, ¿me persiguen las oscilaciones? Saludos C


 

Crimson, la verdad que te ha pasado de todo con tus amplifficadores con salida FET no ?'
Bueno, pero si tienes placas que funcionan bien y otras que no, pareceria ser un tema TECNOLOGICO a mi parecer. Calidad de componentes, tipo de plaqueta, ancho de pistas y diseño (observa la diferencia entre pistas del link que puso Lucalorito y el del ultimo archivo que subí), calidades de soldaduras, etc... es que los FET son muy sencibles a todo esto cosa, que un bipolar caballo de batalla como un mj15003 NO le hace ni la tos. Que este soldado y que sea original bastan para que amplifique y como?.
Pero yo siempre soy muy terco con mis proyectos (y lerdo tambien JAAAAAJA) pero no puedo concebir que si el diseño está bien documentado y YO creo que tiene que funcionar este lo deberia hacer che. No digo con esto que no hay dis´ños que no lo hagan, y en la WEB ni te digo. 

Yo creo que este post, mas que sobre el amplificador en cuestion, se va air desviando hacia como solucionar los problemas en amplificadores con FET a la salida. 

PD: no olvidernos que los IGBT vienen a cumplir esa misma funcion, la de tener la velocidad de un bipolar y las prestaciones en potencia de un FET. 

saludos y suerte


----------



## zopilote (Feb 18, 2011)

Lo que menciona la mayoria está en lo correcto, pero nadie se ha percatado de que siendo la entrada totalmente simetrica y al usarse resistencia de carbon (5%) haya generado que existan desequilibrios en el circuito, y si es verdad que el amplificador tiende a oscilar en algunas ocaciones, pero tengan presente que tambien se pueda haber colado un transistor trucho o de un Hfe que no corresponde. Lo primero es ir por las resistencia de precision y luego comienza las reformas.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2011)

Me he leido varias páginas de otros foros donde tratan problemas del amplificador que armo lucalorito y encontre una serie de cosas bastante consistentes y en general se pude decir que los problemas bienen dados por la calidad del material y la disperscíon de caracteristicas.....

Les ha pasado a varias publicaciones que al lanzar un kit, hay gente que compra el kit y otra solo el o los PCB y estso empiezan a experimentar problemas y luego finalmente ellos mismos al lanzar otra tanda se topan con esos y otros problemas....

En el tema transistores, sobre todo los IRF, no todo lo que anda dando vuelta es de International Rectifier, los que tienen la letra N al final tienen mejores caracteristicas

Y el tema capacitores es todo un tema en si mismo, por alli se habla de las calidades y mitos de estos componentes, en algunos equipos no son criticos pero en otros si, depende de los diseños, por ejemplo dentro de los capacitores cerámicos existen varios tipos como por ejemplo los NPO, hoy por hoy no veo en ningun lado que se hable de este tema, recuerdo una nota en revista telegrafica argentina dedicado a las caracteristicas de los capacitores  y entre otras cosas según los tipos habia más o menos sensibles a la temperatura, con más o menos tolerancia, ya que hay algunos que llegan hasta el 60%, y uno no le lleva el apunte a estas cosas, uno por lo general no mide el material y lo pone confiando en el valor impreso en el mismo o las identificaciones, pero sin embargo es un terrible error....
Me he topado con diodos marcados al reves, presets que no tienen el valor marcado(en un caso me costo una buena cantidad de pares darlinton complementariso incinerados sin un motivo aparente, hasta que perdido por perdido mido el preset del bias que debia ser de 500ohms y era de 5k)
Quien mide los capacitores antes de ponerlos? 

Me imagino si estuviera en danza el kit convertidod analogico digital de le RCA se llenarian páginas del mismo, hubo mucha gente que nunca lo pudo hacer andar, ya que no estabilizaba el 0 y se tejieron mil hisotoras y mil conjeturas y mitos.... yo tenia uno armado y tenia el mismo problema, el tema era un capactor, se utilzaba uno de poliester sicmallory porque era lo único que habia.

Un dia leyendo una publicación extranjera, que hablaba de las caracteristica de los componentes para ese kit y hacia referencia a notas publicadas cuando fue lanzado, y la consegui y si pedia un capacitor de determinada calidad, que si venia en los kit que vendia Eneka y lo sabian algunas empresaa que los utilzaban, lo recomendado era un tipo de capactor del tipo MKT, pero no pude conseguir de ese tipo pero consegui un Mac de siemens, se lo cambie y por arte de magia el 0 una vez calibrado quedo enclavado y nunca más tuve problemas..........

Haciendo pruebas con el osciloscopio he podido comprobar muchas cosas en el comportamiento de los mismos, no solo es valor si no también el material conque estan echos, por ejemplo los capacitores de policarbonato, hoy casi imposibles de conseguir por ejemplo puestos en preamplificadores, tenian un desempeño impresionante y asi

Esa página al igual que la de Sam Eliot son muy confiables, fijate que tiene los valores de tensión en muchos puntos y eso se logra en pruebas y con el material pasivo y activo que ellos utilizaron



zopilote dijo:


> Se tiene que cambiar el titulo del tema, lo que se esta tratando el el amplificador Hexfet-60   de Elektor, y lo que mensionan la mayoria esta en lo correcto, pero nadie se ha percatado de que siendo la entrada totalmente simetrica y al usarse resistencia de carbon  (5%) haya generado que existan desequilibrios en el circuito, y si es verdad que el amplificador tiende a oscilar en algunas ocaciones, pero tengan presente que tambien se pueda haber colado un transistor trucho o de un Hfe que no corresponde. Lo primero es ir por las resistencia de presicion y luego comienza las reformas.



Si deberia sacarse la palabra crescendo y poner el nombre corrresponde.

Por otro lado si en un amplificador con entrada diferencial se debe aparear los transistores de entreada, con mucha más razón en esste caso, los cuatro deben tener la misma ganancia con una tolerancia del orden del 5% para que la amplificación sea bien simétrica

La mayoria de los armadore omiten este detalle por no saberlo, pero en este caso es peor si hay desbalance

Muy oportuna tu aclaración


----------



## crimson (Feb 18, 2011)

Hola Jan Jose y amigos... es cierto estoy medio "incendiado" -literalmente- com los MOSFET, pero igual pienso reincidir, suenan muy bien. Por ahora estoy haciendo una versión "mini" del PA300 que posteaste antes. Apenas la termine te comento. Muy bueno el de los IGBTs ¿se conseguirán?   Saludos C


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2011)

*Aclaracion*
El crecesndo fue publicado en el Nro 33 de febrero de 1983 en la edición española.
En el Nro 44 de enero de 1894 hay una nota del crescendo en el duende de elector


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 18, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Jan Jose y amigos... es cierto estoy medio "incendiado" -literalmente- com los MOSFET, pero igual pienso reincidir, suenan muy bien. Por ahora estoy haciendo una versión "mini" del PA300 que posteaste antes. Apenas la termine te comento. Muy bueno el de los IGBTs ¿se conseguirán? Saludos C


 
Huy muy bueno la idea del MINIPA300. Me prendo luego a lo que hagas. 

Los OGBT en argentina no son muy comunes (los de audio) pero si los de control industrial.
Yo tengo acá en mi tallercito unos que saque de unos driver de cc de motores de transbordadores por control filo guiado, que son los que voy a prober EN SU MOMENTO con el amplificador UPGRADE. pero no se si funcionarán.

Son los http://pdf1.alldatasheet.net/datasheet-pdf/view/4690/MOTOROLA/MGW20N60D.html

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## juanma (Feb 23, 2011)

Buenas.

Lo primero que te recomiendo que hagas, es asegurarte de que todo el amplificador ande correctamente.

Hace esto, desconecta la etapa de salida, es decir, levanta las resistencias R26, R29, R30y 31. Naturalmente tambien saca los MOSFET. Ahora bien, si te fijas, tenes un amplificador con transistores BD de salida. 

Ponele el capacitor de compensación en los transistores T9 y T8. Encendelo y con la entrada en corto, tenes que tener un valor muy proximo a cero en lo que seria la nueva salida. Si eso es asi, inyectale audio despues, y con un parlante pequeño escucha a ver si tenes sonido.

Proba un tiempo esto, y si todo anda bien, despues hablamos de los trasistores de salida. Pero podes conectarle cualquier configuración con BJT, el problema es que te van a quedar algunos puentes en la placa, pero por lo menos no la tiras.

Saludos y nos contas como te fue.

PD1: acordate de probar primero con una pequeña corriente de polarización en los BD (T10/11).

PD2: esquema
http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/tom/files/120MOS.gif


----------



## San Fernando (Mar 13, 2011)

Arme dos de estos y la verdad que son muy recomendables, anduvieron a la primera y el sonido es muy bueno, un poco duro pero realmente muy claro.En el link esta toda la info ,circuito, PCB y calibracion.
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/power_amplifier_65w_hexfet_eng.htm
Me costo conseguir los BC550c y BC560c apareados.
saludos.


----------



## leojb (Jul 2, 2016)

buenas noches mi nombre es Leonardo, veo que el hilo es antiguo pero cunsulto u veo que pasa.
tengo 4 de estas placas funcionando hace 4 años y quería saber si es posible cambiar los irf por algún bjt, y si eso lograría un sonido mas agradable.
Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Jul 2, 2016)

Buenos días.

Siempre es posible hacer lo que preguntas, pero utilizar Transistores MOSFET en la salida, y según las teorías "Conspirativas" sobre calidad del audio, utilizar este tipo Transistores mejora la calidad del audio con respecto a los BJT, parece ser que es por algo relacionado con los Armónicos Pares e Impares 

Yo personalmente, prefiero los MOSFET.

Sal U2


----------



## leojb (Jul 2, 2016)

buenas tardes miguelus, una consulta mas, si usted prefiere los mosfet cambiaria los irf 540 y 9540 originales por 2sj162 y 2sk1058. esperando alguna mejora, el amplificador es limpio en la *z*ona de medios y agudos no asi en la *z*ona de graves. 
Saludos Leonardo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 2, 2016)

leojb dijo:


> el amplificador es limpio en la *z*ona de medios y agudos no asi en la *z*ona de graves.
> Saludos Leonardo


 
Eso podría deberse a falta de fuente , fuente chica o poco filtrado (electrolíticos chicos) , los graves tomarían mas corriente , si no hay mas corriente


----------



## miguelus (Jul 3, 2016)

Buenos días leojb.

Con el cambio de Transistores no notarás nada de nada.

Coincido plenamente con DOSMETROS, la falta de rendimiento en frecuencias  Bajas seguramente está causado por un diseño deficiente de la Fuente de Alimentación.

Otra causa posible sería el rendimiento de las Cajas Acústicas, o una deficiente respuesta  de tu sistema Auditivo a las Bajas Frecuencias  

Pero, como siempre en estos casos, hay que hacer medidas para poder dar un diagnóstico preciso.

Sal U2


----------



## leojb (Jul 3, 2016)

Buen día primeramente agradecer sus respuestas.
Comentarles que el amplificador esta alimentado con la fuente diseñada por Mnicolau, la cual mantiene la tensión por rama de manera consistente, el único detalle que tiene es un ruido que se filtra al amplificador.
Suena como de unos 14 kz de señal cuadrada que o logrado filtrar por lo demás, la intención de cambiar los transistores se debe no a la falta de graves sini a que suena como una bola. comparado con un amplificador Philips 01rh506 de la década del 70 que es lo que usaba antes de armar este.
Nuevamente gracias.


----------

